# Windows server is not connected with the internet



## Prabup (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi I have a windows server 2008 which is acting as the only DNS and DC in my network. But the server is not connected to the internet. So that im using the public DNS servers in all the client machines.

*Servers TCP/IP:*
IP:192.168.x.200
subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.x. 400(The IP address of the modem provided by ISP)
Primary DNS:192.168.x.200(I just pointed to itself)

*Client Machines Tcp/IP:*

IP:192.168.x.x
subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.x. 400(The IP address of the modem provided by ISP)
Primary DNS: Public DNS Provided by ISP

If i point the client machines to my local DNS the client machines are not connected with the internet.
Im just a beginner. Can any one help me out of this.

Regards,
Prabu.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

On the server, open the DNS Management console, open the properties of the Forward Lookup Zone and configure the forward IP addresses of your ISP's DNS addresses. Then the clients can access the internet as well as access to server resources.


----------



## Prabup (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi peter,

Thanks for the response. I have got timed out during the validation of ISP's DNS addresses in forwaders.
Note: Im not able to connect my server with the internet even if i provide the ISP's DNS in the TCP/IP of the server.

IP:192.168.x.200
subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.x. 400(The LAN IP address of the modem provided by ISP)
Primary DNS: ISP's dns


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Which ISP are you using? If Firewall is enabled, make sure DNS is not blocked


----------



## Prabup (Jun 15, 2012)

Im using Airtel, No firewall is enabled in my network. But my client machines are connected with the internet if i point them to the ISP's DNS. Here are the problems i have
1.The server have problem in getting connected with the internet even if i point them to the ISP's DNS.My server is noway connected with the internet :-( 
2. The client machines have problem in getting connected with the internet if i point them to my DNS server.


----------

